
Say Hello to Nest Cam Outdoor - donalhunt
https://nest.com/ie/blog/2016/07/14/its-a-big-day-for-security-cameras/
======
banana_giraffe
Nice to see, but before I buy another Nest product, I need to see the App and
Website get some serious performance and usability updates. I'm more tempted
to go with a Foscam at this point.

------
donalhunt
I'm surprised by the exposed cable. Depending on placement, this might not be
a big issue but it's the first thing I noticed...

Also - no mention on the cable length provided. I'm assuming there will be a
requirement to have an electrical outlet internally or externally within the
vicinity.

~~~
diyseguy
It isn't a wireless camera? How is this news?

~~~
donalhunt
to provide power afaict. data is indeed sent wirelessly.

